# Proper Ph?



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the proper Ph for RBP's i always thought 7.0 was ok,or isnt??How about a Gold Piranha 7.0 or not??I really need your help guys.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A steady ph is much more important then the specific level. I have kept these fish anywhere between 6.5 and 8.3 and didnt notice any difference in their behavior, growth, or how they ate.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

7 is fine .My ph is low sevens too. The ideal ph is in the 6.5 range (slightly acidic range), but 7 is good enough as its easier to keep it like this then to mess around with chemicals to lower it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> A steady ph is much more important then the specific level. I have kept these fish anywhere between 6.5 and 8.3 and didnt notice any difference in their behavior, growth, or how they ate.


I totally agree.

I used to think I had to have my piranhas' pH down around 5.5-6 but I swear I stressed them out way more with the fluctuations in my attempts to decrease it than anything.
Caused them stress, caused ME stress when I'd have to tinker with it constantly...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I've always tried keeping mine in the 6.0 - 7.0 range...That is optimal and very healthy for them...Anything less or higher, you take the risk of stressing them out...Having said that, more often than not, they will get acclimated to whatever the PH is and keeping it *STEADY* is indeed way more important than having different flucuations...Usually, if you do 15 - 20% water changes weekly, everything else will take care of itself.


----------

